# Paging YoYoSpin



## bnoles (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it time for another video yet? [] I enjoyed the first 3 so much and I'm looking forward to more.  

Thanks so much for doing these.


----------



## JasonF (Aug 29, 2006)

I second that! It helps so much to SEE how other people make pens.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'll have video # 4 ready later this week, something really special...think inlays!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 30, 2006)

You the man!!!!!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Ligget (Aug 30, 2006)

Ed you da man![]


----------



## bnoles (Aug 30, 2006)

Ed,

Thanks so much for continuing these.  I look forward to the inlay vid for sure.


----------



## pmpartain (Aug 30, 2006)

These videos are great!  Thanks very much Ed.


----------

